
PVS-Studio static code analyzer for C, C++ and C#: the cases for Free use - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0457/
======
0xmohit
The site also mentions bugs found in open source projects using PVS-Studio
[0]. The ones found in GCC [1] are particularly noteworthy.

[0] [http://www.viva64.com/en/examples/](http://www.viva64.com/en/examples/)

[1] [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0425/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0425/)

~~~
AndreyKarpov
And LLVM too :)
[http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0446/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0446/)

------
JakeStone
An acceptable compromise. I've read some of the reports done on various
projects and found PVS-Studio interesting.

As an individual developer, I'd been interested in the product, but hadn't
convinced myself to invest in the time to install/learn a new tool that I
didn't know the price of.

This, though, is something I can easily place in my source, get the usage, and
if it seems usable, contact you for the price and make a decision then.

------
gaze
Seems fair. I like it! Will definitely give this a shot.

